# Where to keep birds in college



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

This is a question for some of the college students on here. I will be heading up to NDSU this weekend to move in and I came across the problem as to where to store birds when I'm done hunting. Just wanted to know what some of you guys have done to keep the birds frozen so they don't spoil.


----------



## whack'em and stack'em (May 9, 2007)

put em in the freezer!!! :lol: when i went to ely Vermillion college we had one guy bring a big freezer for the room and we put all waterfowl and fish in there and if it got full we used our neighbors freezers.. or else eat and freeze some old stuff all the time..


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

i had buddies that stored all their hunting gear in a rented storage unit while they lived in the dorms; unit had 1 electrical outlet, they had a deep freezer in there, and also mojo chargers as well.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

That depends, where you livin?


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm living in a dorm. Churchill if it matters at all.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

mnbirdhunter said:


> I'm living in a dorm. Churchill if it matters at all.


You mean they haven't taken a wrecking ball to that place yet?


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

Take it all to the jerky guy in Dilworth. They guy does good work and it is very reasonable. It will be eaten up quickly after he is done with it, so you won't need to worry about storing that much.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

mnbirdhunter said:


> I'm living in a dorm. Churchill if it matters at all.


Can't you have freezers in a dorm??? I haven't seen too many dorm rooms in my day, but I would think you could find room for a little chest freezer somewhere in there.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

AdamFisk said:


> mnbirdhunter said:
> 
> 
> > I'm living in a dorm. Churchill if it matters at all.
> ...


You may have to sleep in it if you do that though!

If he put a freezer in there where would he put the beer fridge?

Honestly I would go the jerky route also. It is going to be hard to keep them. If you want you can buy a freezer and keep it at my place! I am running out of room anyways! I need to take some stuff to the taxidermist to make room!


----------



## nebgoosehunter (Aug 18, 2005)

Me and a friend just store them in my little freezer in my room, and then once a week or so we get a bunch of friends together in the kitchen on our floor and have a duck fry or dove fry. It's kind of nice so I don't have to eat all of it myself.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Put the beer fridge on top of the freezer.......Duh  Just pull it down every time you need in it.... Them rooms are probably smaller than what I am thinking. I never had the pleasure of living in one.

Mike, you sure weren't working very long today.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

AdamFisk said:


> Put the beer fridge on top of the freezer.......Duh  Just pull it down every time you need in it.... Them rooms are probably smaller than what I am thinking. I never had the pleasure of living in one.
> 
> Mike, you sure weren't working very long today.


Got up early! Now it is time for the weekend to begin!

I have a feeling the Gas stations are going to be my friend the next couple days!. :eyeroll:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I was pretty bad at killing birds back in my dorm days :lol: You should be able to get a little freezer in there though.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Join a frat?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

PJ said:


> Join a frat?


He woulden't be hunting then! He would be to busy having meetings and figuring out how to get chicks over to take advantage of! :lol:

If you keep forgeting to bring shells when you go set up you aren't going to have a problem with birds! 8)


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

hunt4P&Y said:


> PJ said:
> 
> 
> > Join a frat?
> ...


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :koolaid:


----------



## orangefeet (Nov 7, 2007)

Just for the record...I have lots of great hunting spots from guys that I met in a frat house. Just because there is meetings doesn't mean they are more important than hunting.

But to answer the question....buy a dehydrator. I have a few because we kill so many birds...the gesse don't taste good any other way either. You can get them for like forty bucks and buy a coffee pot timer for less than ten...that way you can set the time and leave to take advantage of some girls that came over to the frat.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

when i was going to school at SDSU, i rented a storage unit that ran me 35 bucks a month. The thing was perfect lights, plugins, and plenty of storage for decoys and other hunting stuff! This is the only was to go, just put the chest freezer in there. 
I would just look around, they have to have something cheep and resonable!


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

When I went to SDSU we had a game cleaning room in the basement of our dorm that had a chest freezer. If nothing like that is offered at your school do what the other guys on here said. Get a storage unit and split the costs between a few of your friends.


----------



## wetspot27 (Jul 16, 2008)

we just bought a little freezer for thefirst year then I moved into a house and we got a bigger freezer. the freezer does not have to be very big if you are like most college people all your money will go towards weekend hunting trips and you will be eating alot of ducks and geese so you save money on food.


----------

